# Need advice for young adults visiting Ireland



## twinglez (Mar 15, 2012)

My DD is looking to going Ireland with a friend at the end of next summer.  Would this be a good place for them?  What age can you rent a car in Ireland or is there good public transpotation for touring around?  What's the best place to stay for the activities and sites?  

Thanks for any suggestions and advice?

twinglez and DD


----------



## siesta (Mar 16, 2012)

first and foremost, how old is DD and friend?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2012)

And are they 'mature' enough to problem solve- or will they call home and melt into a puddle. Will they be able to stay clear of the pubs- or at least know when to say 'when'.

Ireland is a wonderful country. It rains. They speak English (sort of). Now Ireland is a bargain following on a currency crisis last year. 

Perhaps an organized tour where the logistics- how to get around, where to sleep, what sights to see, having a few co-travelers to watch out for them, might be a good choice for a first trip. I am also seeing some semi-independent Ireland trips including castle stays and a car at low rates. Here's one: http://www.dooleyvacations.com/vacations/castles-abbeys-irl

Barring that, run a car rental application from someplace like Auto Europe, or Jet Car and see what their age requirements are and what the costs may be.

It would be a great maturing opportunity for them- if they are ready.

Jim


----------



## twinglez (Mar 16, 2012)

My DD will be 21 by the time she goes and her friend is a few years older than her.  She is mature and a great problem solver, with ocassional calls home for help.  She has been living on her own for 2 years now.

She is active and enjoys photography and seeing the "real" country as well as the must see tourist spots.

We are also hoping to trade into a TS there.

twinglez


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2012)

She'll be fine and is plenty old enough to rent a car. There are some great air/car/pocketful of B&B voucher deals for the independent traveler if the TS thing doesn't work out.

Jim


----------



## twinglez (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks....

Is there one area or region we should focus on to be a main base?  What are the MUST SEE's in the area?

twinglez


----------



## siesta (Mar 16, 2012)

twinglez said:


> Thanks....
> 
> Is there one area or region we should focus on to be a main base?  What are the MUST SEE's in the area?
> 
> twinglez


 http://www.frommers.com/destinations/ireland/

I used this for my trip in 2006, since I hadnt been for about 10 years prior. Full of must see and do's, regions explained, best restaraunts/pubs, maps, favorite experiences, how to get around via taxi and public transportation, driving maps, when to go and where to stay etc.

You can buy the book off amazon or ebay for about $10, but all the info is free on the website link above.

FYI, 21 and already living on her own for 2 years (likely at college so hopefully the binge drinking abroad wont be an issue)  is a perfect age for a trip to ireland.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 16, 2012)

A great timeshare to shoot for is Seasons at Knocktopher Abbey, availible through II or DAE.  It is just off the motorway between Dublin and Waterford near the town of Kilkenny, so it is a great base for seeing that part of Ireland.  It is about an hour's train ride into Dublin, and we prefered to park free in one of the nearly villages and take the train into Dublin rather than worrying about Dublin parking.  For all other locations, we drove.  The resort itself was a medieval abbey until Henry VIII's dissolution of the monasteries, at which time it was converted to an aristocratic residence, which it remained until converted to a timeshare about 30 years ago.

The best travel guides for Europe are the Rough Guide series or the Lonely Planet series.  I used Rough Guide for Ireland.  At their age, however, the Let's Go series may be another guidebook to look at, as it is more geared to college age travellers.


----------



## twinglez (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, this is a great start.

twinglez


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 17, 2012)

It takes longer to drive places in Ireland; I know that sounds stupid, but it's a fact.  As they look at the map and decide how long it will take to go from point A to point B, tell them to double the time they think it will require--and not to be surprised if it takes longer than that.  If it takes less, they should be surprised and cheer.

Also, Ireland is one of the few countries that the insurance that comes with your credit card will not apply to cover the vehicle itself--perhaps that is a statement in and of itself.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 17, 2012)

PStreet1 said:


> It takes longer to drive places in Ireland; I know that sounds stupid, but it's a fact.  As they look at the map and decide how long it will take to go from point A to point B, tell them to double the time they think it will require--and not to be surprised if it takes longer than that.  If it takes less, they should be surprised and cheer.
> 
> Also, Ireland is one of the few countries that the insurance that comes with your credit card will not apply to cover the vehicle itself--perhaps that is a statement in and of itself.



Other than the handful of motorways, that is a very valid observation.


----------

